

Snowden: Dangerously naive or a liar - npalli
http://joshuafoust.com/dangerously-naive-or-a-liar/

======
zamalek
A liar looking for attention or a hero?

I'm not sure. The facts are the government has reacted quite defensively (not
in the way you would expect one who is not participating in these activities
_to some extent_ ).

It's an open book, and as usual, the whole internet is getting into a hoo-haa
because they generally don't have anything better to do with their time. Is it
important? Yes. Does voicing false or circumstantial evidence to the ends of
the earth do anything? No. Especially from the intelligence level that I would
expect from around here.

I'm personally tired of seeing the continuation of this story on HN - I am
used to more engaging content.

